# Rhein in Holland



## Dulacre (19. September 2010)

Hi
Habe eine Rheinkarte die bis Rheinkilometer 857,7 Rechtsrheinisch geht und bis 862,9 Linksrheinisch. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist das genau bis an die niederländische Grenze.

Die Frage ist, welche Karte brauche ich wenn ich auch über die Grenze hinaus fischen möchte. Ich habe den Keine VISpas. Kann ich damit an den Rhein in den Niederlande. Erworben habe ich ihn am Veluvemeer bei Harderwjik. 

Danke schon mal für jede Hilfe! 

Dulacre


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Rhein in Holland*

Das Stück hinter der grenze gehört nem verein an. 50 Euro im Jahr. Musst mal bißchen googeln hab die adresse jetzt nicht da..


----------



## marcs (19. September 2010)

*AW: Rhein in Holland*

Hallo Badboy199,
das ist nicht richtig, dass der Rheinabschnitt einem Verein gehört.
Das Fischereirecht dort hat der Berufsfischer Frans Komen, der gibt auch Jahreskarten aus, siehst du hier:
http://www.visserijbedrijf.nl/pages/angeln-am-rhein.php

Gruss
Marc


----------



## zorra (19. September 2010)

*AW: Rhein in Holland*

....und dem sollte man nach Möglichkeit nicht das Geld in den Rachen schmeissen.:v.....fahr lieber ein Stück weiter bis Nijmwegen.#6
gr.zorra


----------



## Nachtjäger (19. September 2010)

*AW: Rhein in Holland*



zorra schrieb:


> ....und dem sollte man nach Möglichkeit nicht das Geld in den Rachen schmeissen.
> gr.zorra


 
Völlig richtig !!!


----------



## Dulacre (20. September 2010)

*AW: Rhein in Holland*

Hm... Ich glaub das lohnt sich nicht. Wenn ich nach Nijmwegen fahre kann ich auch noch die paar kilometer weiter nach Harderwijk fahren wo ich sonst immer Angel. Aber ich könnte mal die Issel testen. laut http://www.visplanner.nl/ darf die mit dem kleinen VISpas befischt werden. 

Wo liegt eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen kleinem VISpas und normalem VISpas?

Hintergrund für die Rheinkarte direkt hinter der Grenze war eigentlich das man da vom Boot aus Angeln darf. Was in NRW ja verboten ist. Und richtung Kleve wollte ich weil da der Zanderbestand weit höher sein soll als bei Köln. In Köln habe ich nämlich in 5 Jahren nie einen an den Hacken bekommen. 
^^ Naja, und dann dachte ich, ich könnte mit meinem VISpas den ich eh so 3 - 4 monate im jahr habedas mal ausnutzen und Bootfahren mit Zanderfang kombinieren...

http://www.visplanner.nl/
Super seite für jeden der sich informieren möchte wo er angeln darf! Ist mit dem kleinen VISpas leider nicht sonderlich viel...


----------



## Udo561 (20. September 2010)

*AW: Rhein in Holland*

Hi,
der Unterschied wird hier erklärt 
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm
Ist ürbrigens auch ne super Seite 
Na ja , ich würde sagen du solltest dich erst mal richtig informieren , mit deinem kleinen 
Vispas darfste nicht auf Zander angeln.
Es sei denn du versuchst es mit kartoffel, Teig oder Mais ,-))
Gruß Udo


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 57454 (22. September 2010)

*AW: Rhein in Holland*



marcs schrieb:


> Hallo Badboy199,
> das ist nicht richtig, dass der Rheinabschnitt einem Verein gehört.
> Das Fischereirecht dort hat der Berufsfischer Frans Komen, der gibt auch Jahreskarten aus, siehst du hier:
> http://www.visserijbedrijf.nl/pages/angeln-am-rhein.php
> ...



den meinte ich auch, hab mir die karte auch geholt..


----------



## Gufiwerfer (27. September 2010)

*AW: Rhein in Holland*

Gehörte der Bereich schon immer den Frans,soweit ich weiss war der Rheinabschnitt und der Vluchthaven Lobith,sowie die Bereiche des Bijlandsees immer in der Liste der Fischwasser,in Verbindung mit dem Vispas??

Oder ist das seit anfang 2010 so?


----------



## zorra (27. September 2010)

*AW: Rhein in Holland*



Gufiwerfer schrieb:


> Gehörte der Bereich schon immer den Frans,soweit ich weiss war der Rheinabschnitt und der Vluchthaven Lobith,sowie die Bereiche des Bijlandsees immer in der Liste der Fischwasser,in Verbindung mit dem Vispas??
> 
> Oder ist das seit anfang 2010 so?


.....Nein.....bis 2009 war es in der Landesliste.....und wenn das Schule macht mit diesem Sack von BF dann zahlste in den nächsten Jahren 500euro und mehr für Gewässer in NL den wenn die B-Fischer mehr an Kartenausgabe verdienen als wie sie vom NL-Verband bekommen fallen noch mehr Gewässer aus der Landesliste.;+
gr.zorra


----------



## Kark (27. September 2010)

*AW: Rhein in Holland*

Ja kam mir auch so komisch vor...ich war letztes mal 2008 da und es war definitiv in der großen  Liste. Ist echt mies das die großen schiffbaren Gewässer jetzt auch Sonderkarten haben...#d


----------



## Gufiwerfer (27. September 2010)

*AW: Rhein in Holland*

Wieder nen Grund mehr den Vispas nicht mehr zu holen,und 50€ für die Strecke=nein danke


----------

